

Ask HN: Advanced Python Programming Training - mdomans

Hi guys. I&#x27;ve been programming in Python professionally over the last 8 years and also tought it via private courses. While there&#x27;s a lot of &quot;beginners&quot; and &quot;introduction&quot; level courses online for Python, I&#x27;m wondering if anyone would be interested in learning about more advanced problems. I&#x27;m talking about matters like understanding decorators,  writing frameworks, optimizing and scaling Python code or debugging problems such as the dreaded UnicodeDecodeError. Or how to walk around problems like executing multiple flows of code concurrently and&#x2F;or asynchronously. So, what do you think? Would you take such a course?
======
rankam
I would find a codeacademy style learning experience, but for advanced topics,
very intriguing. I use python (django, scikit learn, and pandas) on a regular
basis, and would definitely pay for a service that could interactively help me
explore more advanced topics. As I further my understanding of python/cs/web
development, I spend a lot of time googling and reading through irrelevant
stack-overflow/blog posts until I finally find a post that explains the
topic/feature I'm trying to understand. It would certainly improve my
productivity if there was a place where I could concisely explore advanced
topics - maybe a hybrid between docs (not in depth enough) and tutorials (many
spend too much time on basics).

------
redxblood
Well, do you mean a paid course, or free course like codecademy? As for the
question, indeed, i find it very intresting.

~~~
mdomans
Paid. Since I'd put a generous amount of effort into it. Since this is
advanced level that would mean video demo with voice overlaid + slides and
code practice. I'm thinking about premium version where you can submit your
solutions and get some guidelines.

------
OafTobark
Yes, depending on price

~~~
mdomans
To tell the truth - it would cost a bit. Anywhere from 50bucks for the very
basic set of materials up to 200-300 for the premium package. Though that
would be a one time payment.

